# Galère Pôle Emploi



## Nounousand02 (1 Septembre 2022)

Je viens de m' apercevoir que pôle emploi c'étais tromper. 
Je devais recevoir un complément suite à la perte d'un contrat d'une fratrie depuis le 30 juin dont j'ai toujours en garde la petite sœur a ce jour. Mais je vois que sur le récapitulatif de mon actualisation il mon mis le contrat "conserver "de la petite sœur en "reprise" puisque il est daté du 1/07/2022 au lieu de 2/11/2020 alors que mon autre contrat est à la bonne date 1/03/2021 . Ce qui fais que je n'est rien d'inscrit dans paiement à ce jour alors que j'aurais dû percevoir une ARE du 7 août au 31 août.. 
Avez vous déjà eu le tour ?


----------



## Griselda (1 Septembre 2022)

Appelle les pour expliquer l'erreur.

Moi j'ai eut droit hier à un courrier de "trop perçu" à rembourser.
L'an dernier durant 2 mois alors que j'avais perdu 800€ net/mois (ouch!) de revenus on m'a donné 130€ durant 2 mois. Normal mon calcul de référence date d'il y a près de 10 ans, OK.
Hier on m'écrit pour me dire qu'on n'aurait pas du me donner quoi que ce soit! Déjà que c'était très peu je dis "glups".
J'ai passé des heures pour essayer de comprendre par rapport aux dernières fois où j'ai perçu des ARE en vain, pour moi ces maigres sommes m'étaient bien dues.
Ce matin j’appelle et une Dame très gentille me dit "OK, vous êtes AM, je vais vérifier ça" moins de 3 minutes pour découvrir qu'un des BS apparaissait 2 fois au lieu d'une, me faisant alors évidement dépassé le plafond pour avoir des ARE.
Mystère résolue très simplement.

L'informatique a du bon mais n'empêche pas du tout les erreurs et quand on confie seulement à l'intelligence artificielle ce genre de tache, un courrier automatique est envoyé alors qu'un cerveau humain aurait pu se demander pourquoi tout à coup il trouve un trop perçu.

Appelle un vrai gens avec un vrai cerveau, ça va s'arranger ;-)


----------



## Nounousand02 (1 Septembre 2022)

Merci j'ai envoyer un mail à la conseillere référente de l'indemnisation. Pourtant elle m'avez bien appeler quand je me suis inscrite car elle voulais plus d'explication si c'étais bien qu' un seul enfant qui partez sur les 2 .quel merdier quand même


----------

